
Google using romance novels to train its AI to write fiction - jonbaer
http://mashable.com/2016/05/15/google-ai-romance-novels/#DRoZSsxkz8qY
======
anthk
After six novels of Federico Moccia, Google's AI commited suicide,
demonstrating self-awareness.

------
anthk
Jokes aside, nearly all romance ovels follow nearly the same patron.

Does the Google AI parse grammar and syntax as a natural language parser?

